# Happy Birthday Helicopta



## funnydeal

¡¡¡ Feliz cumpleaños y qué cumplas muchos más !!!

Happy Birthday !!!​


----------



## Alundra

*¡¡¡MUCHISIMAS FELICIDADES!!!*

*Alundra.*


----------



## LadyBlakeney

¡Feliz cumpleaños Helicopta!


----------



## beatrizg

FELIZ DIA, IAIN !!!


----------



## Magg

Feliz cumpleaños y que cumplas muchos muchos más

Felicidades,
Magg


----------



## Artrella

*Feliz Cumple Querido Iaian!!!  Te regalo un tecito y un paquete de Marlb.... Light!!!  Besitos!!!*


----------



## timpeac

Happy birthday Iain!


----------



## ILT

Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday to you
Haaaaaaappy biiiiiiiiiiiiirthday 
dear Helicopta

oops, after singing out of tune like this, I think I just better say

*H A P P Y   B I R T H D A Y*

ILT


----------



## NTFS

Happy Birthday! 
Helicopta​May you have many more to come! ​


----------



## lauranazario

Happy birthday, Iain... and may your avatar continue hovering for a long time around here! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

Happy Birthday Iain!
Much happines
To WR's only Rotating Wing Forero





 Un abrazo,
Cuchu​


----------



## Phryne

*

!!!!!FELIZ CUMPLE, IAIN!!!!!*​ 
chin chin...  por muchos más....


----------



## zebedee

Hippo birdie two ewes
Hippos birdie two ewes
Hippo birdie deer helicopta
Hippo birdie twooo eeeewes!!!

And so say all of us

Enjoy your day,
zeb


----------



## Like an Angel

zebedee said:
			
		

> Hippo birdie two ewes
> Hippos birdie two ewes
> Hippo birdie deer helicopta
> Hippo birdie twooo eeeewes!!!


 
I knew about that version but I couldn't remember it... here is, for you *Helicopta, *the Argentinian version of the English Happy Birthday song:

_Apio verde tu yu_
_Apio verde tu yu_
_Apio verde, apio verdeeeeee_
_Apio verde tu yu_  

*Have a great day, enjoy it to the top!!!!!*


----------



## LV4-26

For he's a jolly good fellow
For he's a jolly good fellow
For he's a jolly good fe-ellow
And so say all of us


HAPPY BIRTHDAY, HELICOPTA​


----------



## Zephyrus

FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!!!!!!!!!!     

............ y que sean muchos cumpleaños más


----------



## Helicopta

*!!!*
Thank you all so much for the birthday greetings!
Now, about the presents… I could publish my address so that you can all send them to me, or if you prefer; I hear it’s quite easy to set up money transfers over the internet these days…

¡Muchísimas gracias a todos para las felicitaciones de cumpleaños!
Bueno, sobre los regalos… podría publicar mi dirección para que me podéis mandarlos, o si preferís; entiendo que hoy en día es bastante fácil organizar transferir el dinero por internet…

Para vosotros, otra versión de la canción cumpleaños (lo que cantan los niños traviesos)…

_Happy Birthday to you,_
_I went to the zoo,_
_I saw a fat monkey…_
_And it looked just like you!_

*¡Abrazos y besos mis amigos!*


----------



## Lancel0t

Though it's late, I still want to greet you IAIN a Happy Birthday!


----------

